# C++ Programm in den TRAY??



## Thomas Kuse (3. November 2001)

so jetzt hab ich aber auch mal ne frage:

ich hab n schicken chat via tcp/ip programmiert, nun bau ich da grad einige specials ein. nur noch eines fehlt mir: ich möchte gern dass das prog in den tray rein geht.

ich weiss dass es dafür API funktionen gibt, aber ich find die dinger einfach nich.

ps: ich benutze Borland C++ BUILDER 5 Enterprise


----------



## Xeragon (3. November 2001)

Das ganze ist über die Windows Shell möglich. Mit der Funktion ::Shell_NotifyIcon() können Icons in die Taskbar eingefügt, verändert und gelöscht werden. Dabei kannst du eine benutzerdefinierte Windows-Message angeben, die an deine Anwendung gesendet wird, wenn ein ein Maus/Keyboard-Event, dass das Taskbar-Icon betrifft (z.b. Rechtsklick).
Ich nehme an du hast irgendwo eine Referenz in der du die Funktion nachschlagen kannst, deswegen erspar ich mir genaue Ausführungen . Such im nach "Shell_NotifyIcon" u. "NOTIFYICONDATA" (ist in der MS Platform SDK Hilfe enthalten).


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. November 2001)

ok das ist doch mal ne antwort!!


----------

